# xf86-video-ati: (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

## joeklow

Hi all.

Wanted to run onboard HD4290 under open driver.

The problem is, supposingly, it can't initialize some driver that works with DRI.

1. radeon-ucode firmware is compiled into kernel, (no messages about ROM in dmesg anymore).

2. versions:

```

 [ebuild R ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.24 USE="libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -nouveau -vmware" 0 kB

 [ebuild R ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.1 USE="classic gallium nptl -debug -gles -hardened -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB 

 [ebuild R ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4.901 USE="dmx ipv6 kdrive nptl xorg -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib -udev" 0 kB

 [ebuild UD] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.0 [9999] 0 kB [1=>0] 

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/x11

```

3. Xorg.0.log, EE|WW:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

zen-sources 2.6.36, x86_64.

----------

## Gusar

Are you in the video group? That's the only thing that comes to mind right now. Otherwise, pastebin the full Xorg.0.log.

----------

## earendilion

Hi, I'm in the video group and I get the same message... I get desktop effects in KDE, but it seems dri isn't active... oO

----------

## joeklow

Fixed!

installed software:

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.24  USE="libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -nouveau -vmware" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.1  USE="gallium gles nptl -classic -debug -hardened -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB [0]             

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.0  USE="dmx ipv6 kdrive nptl xorg -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib -udev" 0 kB [1]                                                                                                       

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.1  0 kB [0]

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/x11

```

xorg.conf:

(I still dont get how it loads DRI, but it works!)

```

Section "Module"

   Load "glx"

   Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option   "DRI"   "on"

   Option   "DMAForXv" "on"

   Option "BusType" "PCIE"

   Option   "RenderAccel" "on"

   Option "AccelMethod" "exa"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"   

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "1"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   Option "IgnoreABI" "on"

   Option "AIGLX" "true"

   Option   "DontZap"   "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "DAMAGE" "true"

    Option "RENDER" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"

    Option        "Autorepeat"    "250 30"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Mouse0"

Driver      "mouse"

Option      "Protocol" "imps/2"

Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

 Mode 0666

EndSection

```

eselect mesa show:

```

64bit r300 gallium

64bit r600 gallium

64bit sw gallium

32bit i915 classic

32bit i965 classic

32bit r300 gallium

32bit r600 classic

32bit sw gallium

```

```

glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880

```

(took before switching from gallium to classic). 

Detailed howto to come.

----------

